# How bad is coffee?



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2011)

... and wine?

My diet has (very,very) slowly improved over the past few months/year where I might be ready to actually lose a little fat.  Maybe.  I'm definitely stronger (yay) but my weight has not budged one iota.  I have cut back the weights for running lately but I'm not running so much as to have to carb load or anything.  Protein is still good, um, like 90g/day (which is way more than I used to eat) and could up this.  Although I've not been really tracking religiously, it's all in my head and rough estimates for macros.  

So anyway, blah blah, the point: if I want to go really clean with the diet, how bad is having one or two cups of coffee a day?  Yes, with sugar and creamer.  Black sucks.  If I don't get coffee I will strangle someone.
The doc also recommended a bit of red wine now and again, I've got high BP (controlled with meds).


----------



## Marat (Mar 23, 2011)

Cream, sugar, and wine all have calories. Therefore, they'll all have an impact on your fat loss. Account for them towards your daily intake. 

You likely aren't losing any fat because you aren't estimating accurately enough. Count your calories properly until you have a better handle on estimating your intake.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 23, 2011)

I love coffee. up to three cups a day in pre-contest times.
Usually I drink black, but sometimes get late with non fat milk and stevia.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 23, 2011)

I switched to Sweet-n-Low and reduced (not skim, ugh) milk in my coffee. Took awhile to get used to, but now I'm not drinking my calories as much as I used to.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2011)

Marat said:


> You likely aren't losing any fat because you aren't estimating accurately enough. Count your calories properly until you have a better handle on estimating your intake.



Oh, I'm estimating fairly well.  I'm just not restricting myself.  


... yet.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2011)

coffee is actually healthy, it contains anti-oxidants.


----------



## latissimusrex (Mar 23, 2011)

Coffee is fine, as long as youre not talking about that Starbucks crap.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well if you got stronger, that might explain the reason you're not losing as much weight as expected.  If you want to become a jogger, then expect to get weaker.  You gotta pick if you want to get bigger and stronger or smaller and weaker.  The two USUALLY go hand in hand, trying to mix them USUALLY results in pain,confusion, or injury.  Coffee is fine.  The better you make it, the worse it is for you, like everything else. I don't buy that Wine shit.  Tell your doc to save it.  

 If you're half ass tracking, expect half ass results,  No way around that.  

   <---- coffee


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just drink your coffee black


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup coffee isnt bad for you at all. Caffeine has an exceptionally high safety rating especially considering its a stimulant.
I drink coffee every day. Along with 300mg caffeine prior to training. Im on fire in the gym.
Course the 2100mg test weekly doesnt hurt either. 

If your dieting and dont want the creamer and sugar you can sub caffeine powder for coffee.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2011)

Coffee cals aren't that significant, even with sugar and cream. They probably aren't the deal-breaker in your diet that is causing you not to lose weight.

However, some people go get a "mocha coffee twist (whatever they are called)" at Dunkin Donuts and think it is just coffee. I have told people so many times that they add a couple big squirts of flavored syrup to that shit (which ends up making the drink ~175 calories instead of 50).


----------



## Captain Krunch (Mar 24, 2011)

Research shows that coffee drinkers have fewer cases of certain cancers, heart rhythm problems, and strokes.Coffee also contains minerals such as magnesium and chromium, which help the body use the hormone insulin, which controls blood sugar.                                                                                                          I cant drink it black, so I use splenda and heavy whipping cream in mine.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 24, 2011)

Quitting coffee cold turkey makes for one miserable mo-fo. And brings on headhaches from the caffiene crave.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2011)

OK good to know.  I was wondering if the caffeine might be a detriment.  

... and Merkaba, I have a tracker app on my phone and PC, I eat the same stuff generally, same portions, so I know within about a hundred cals what's going in and within 5% ratios for macros.  I know what you mean, so that's why I'm settling in AFA food tracking and cleaning up wholesale.  

I was on something like a "clean" diet a year/couple ago, more for general health than anything else.  I have mild rosacea, (my face looks "jolly" without makeup, I've been told) I react more strongly than average to standard doses of meds so I take half doses, and a few more indications I can't think of ATM that I'm a little more sensitive to crap in general.  I was eating heavily organic, grass fed beef/milk, omega pumped eggs, only rough complex carbs, lots of organic veggies and fruits.  I even bought organic coffee and creamer and raw sugar.  Was expensive though.  I've learned more about what is "worth" the organic label, so I'm currently cutting the refined carbs out and watching the better carbs, upping the veggies and proteins.  I'd like to get a consistent 100g of protein a day.  Maybe 120.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 24, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with coffee as has been said in the millions of coffee threads already made on here...


----------



## phosphor (Mar 24, 2011)

Oooh no he dint jus say dat! Vor, your my hero lol


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> coffee is actually healthy, it contains anti-oxidants.



Yeah, and it's good for the liver and also has Xantine (or something like that, that is healthy).

But if you're dieting or BBing it's the _black_ coffee that you want, minus da cream and sugar.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 24, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Quitting coffee cold turkey makes for one miserable mo-fo. And brings on headhaches from the caffiene crave.



Ya know I was really dreading this when I quit because of clen but was just fine somehow? No cravings or headaches I just miss it lol can't wait to be able to drink it again.

Always drank it black though.......


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> There's nothing wrong with coffee as has been said in the millions of coffee threads already made on here...



Yeah, yeah, bite me, CD.



Big Smoothy said:


> Yeah, and it's good for the liver and also has Xantine (or something like that, that is healthy).
> 
> But if you're dieting or BBing it's the _black_ coffee that you want, minus da cream and sugar.



Anyone touches my blond, sweet coffee better watch their nuts 'cause I'm a-gonna hurt 'em.


... I'm surprised no one's made a cream joke.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 25, 2011)

Captain Krunch said:


> Research shows that coffee drinkers have fewer cases of certain cancers, heart rhythm problems, and strokes.Coffee also contains minerals such as magnesium and chromium, which help the body use the hormone insulin, which controls blood sugar.                                                                                                          I cant drink it black, so I use splenda and heavy whipping cream in mine.



Yea but i'd like to see just how deep the rabbit hole goes on this kind of report.  I mean you're telling me that humans generally need coffee in order to live optimally?  i don't buy this kinda shit.  It's good to write or blog about though...As I've done before.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 25, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> Yeah, and it's good for the liver and also has Xantine (or something like that, that is healthy).
> 
> But if you're dieting or BBing it's the _black_ coffee that you want, minus da cream and sugar.


 
you dont have to drink black coffee. i heat up some vanilla protein and add a splenda package if you need to be sweeter. now you have a 25g protein coffee. even add some whip cream to it... try it out play with it till it taste good.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

Klutch said:


> you dont have to drink black coffee. i heat up some vanilla protein and add a splenda package if you need to be sweeter. now you have a 25g protein coffee. even add some whip cream to it... try it out play with it till it taste good.



heat up protein? is it'n getting fluffy?


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

I do iced coffee with protein!!! Yummy!


----------



## Klutch (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> heat up protein? is it'n getting fluffy?


 no it dosent get fluffy... its just like milk when its hot
but this is fluffy YouTube - Its So Fluffy!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes it's good for you.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 25, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Yeah, yeah, bite me, CD.



Learn how to use the search button and I might, DS.


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Well if you got stronger, that might explain the reason you're not losing as much weight as expected.  If you want to become a jogger, then expect to get weaker.  You gotta pick if you want to get bigger and stronger or smaller and weaker.  The two USUALLY go hand in hand, trying to mix them USUALLY results in pain,confusion, or injury.  Coffee is fine.  The better you make it, the worse it is for you, like everything else. I don't buy that Wine shit.  Tell your doc to save it.
> 
> * If you're half ass tracking, expect half ass results,  No way around that.
> *
> <---- coffee


Bingo.




vortrit said:


> Learn how to use the search button and I might, DS.


And that. <giggles!>


----------

